# minidsp



## xdrixn (Aug 24, 2011)

I just listed my minidsp with isolator on ebay if anyone is interested?


----------



## leepersc (Sep 23, 2009)

xdrixn said:


> I just listed my minidsp with isolator on ebay if anyone is interested?


Maybe a linky to your MiniDsp? 

EDIT:

Never mind, found it. $125.00 for those not wanting to follow the link.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/minidsp-iso...ultDomain_0&hash=item416307685c#ht_500wt_1287

item # 280834304092


----------



## bionicjay (Aug 17, 2011)

what is the isolator for?


----------



## Cheveyboy (Dec 25, 2010)

How did you like this little fella?

It's got me intrigued.


----------

